# Critique My Buckskin QH/Possible QH mix



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh she's cute!

What makes you think she's not full QH? I'd believe it. I'd believe she's got quite a bit of foundation blood in her too.

She's got a longer back, steeper croup, lower neck tie in and a thick neck at that. But I don't see any glaring faults. I think she's a nice little horse that could use some muscle toning.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm with CL, what makes you think she isnt full? She does need some toning.... How tall is she do you know? In one pic she looks a little cow hock...a little not much..and it could be the picture and stance. Get some pics in some good confo stances. Straight and level. She does look like a nice mount though! What are you interested in her for?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with CL and LT5. Quarter horse. slight cow hocks. She is not a "bulldog" style quarter, but very much quarter looking.


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> I'm with CL, what makes you think she isnt full? She does need some toning.... How tall is she do you know? In one pic she looks a little cow hock...a little not much..and it could be the picture and stance. Get some pics in some good confo stances. Straight and level. She does look like a nice mount though! What are you interested in her for?


Mostly just an odd feeling, especially since her legs look super long. More so in person. We have an unregistered Doc Bar horse on the ranch, and they used to share a pasture together. I suppose next to that huge mass of muscle and stubby legs it can make you second guess slightly. 

And probably trail horse or trail trials. She has a fantastic disposition-- she is very calm, confident, and fearless. She goes over anything. I've never seen her spook, not even when we encountered a snake outside her gate (thankfully its a gopher snake) or when bicycles/motorcycles come up behind her.

But I'm asking for a critique mostly because I was thinking about doing some training for Gymkhana.


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

And she's 15 or 15.1 hands


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She could tone up a little more and that will fill her out more. I have 2 reg qh that are 15.2 and 16 hands....the 16 has legs on her but when I work her she bulks up and thickens. Sounds like a nice horse. Mind if I ask what are they asking for her?


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought her for $1500. She knows only the bare basics (W/T/C) and she's unregistered.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think you got a good deal then...how does she move under you?


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

Very smooth, she tends to favor a very quick trot. Very get up and go, lots of energy. Oddly, she does a big hop before going into a trot


----------

